# Snapdragon Stacdium for soccer?



## espola (Jul 15, 2022)

Not so much.  Both the men and women Aztecs soccer teams have scheduled only one game each at Snapdragon -- the men on Sep 29 vs Washington and the women Oct 6 vs San Jose State.  The rest of the games are scheduled as in the past on the Sportsdeck, much more convenient for the soccer programs.


----------

